# PS2 Kabel verlängern - wann Signal-Verlust



## aquila (26. Mai 2004)

Liebe Community!

Wie weit kann man ein PS2 Kabel verlängern, ohne einen Signalverlust zu haben?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus für die Antwort!


----------



## Brechkraft (26. Mai 2004)

Also die länsten kabel die ich für PS2 gefunden hab warn so um die 
10 - 15m lang, ich glaub nicht das das limit bei der länge schon voll
ausgereitzt ist. frag doch einfach mal bei nem händler nach ... 

  ich würd mal so sagen bis 45 meter gehen schon   bin halt optimist  
blos ich glaub nich das du irgendwoher so nen langes kabel auftreiben kannst


----------



## KristophS (27. Mai 2004)

Meinst du ehrlich das du bei 45 Metern (höher als ne Feuerwehrleiter !) keinen Signalverlust hast?
Vor allen dingen wenn er es _verlängert_


----------

